

This is how much money people with your personality make - gscott
http://knowmore.washingtonpost.com/2013/11/10/this-is-how-much-money-people-with-your-personality-make/?tid=sm_fb

======
kevrone
The Meyers Briggs test is well known to provide almost NO valuable predictions
of human behavior. It is merely a measurement of preference and its test-
retest is about 50/50 after just 5 weeks! Pretty useless, yet people continue
to bring it up as some kind of data-driven insight into your true self.
Bollocks!

Sources: [http://priceonomics.com/the-economic-dominance-of-
entjs/](http://priceonomics.com/the-economic-dominance-of-entjs/)
[http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/15/myers-briggs-
pr...](http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/15/myers-briggs-problems/)
[http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/Articles/develop/mbti.pdf](http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/Articles/develop/mbti.pdf)

~~~
ternaryoperator
The biggest complaint in the mostly opinion links you posted regards people
who are borderline members of one category or another. But in the categories
where people are solidly one way or the other, the derivative information
about how they prefer to communicate and operate is very helpful in group
situations.

If a group attends a working session on its internal communication with an
MBTI expert (so, everyone's already taken the tests and shared their types),
the magic that ensues in terms of improved communications is striking. I've
seen it done.

------
zackmorris
Link for a quick test:

[http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-
win/JTypes2.asp](http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp)

As an INFP, I guess it makes sense that money was never really a motivating
factor for me. Progress and self-actualization, the human endeavor, equality,
all that stuff is always at the forefront of my mind, and the tedium of the
daily grind just sucks the life out of me like nothing else. Unfortunately I
have trouble communicating ideas to others, because I can't convey the whole
context of what I'm considering, so my arguments sometimes sound
scatterbrained even when they are solid. It's difficult to explain how/why the
concrete is more difficult for me than the abstract, so I just tell everyone
my short game stinks.

